# New Bikes?



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

What is BD coming out with for 2013 in the "new model" department? Specifically, the higher end Ultegra and Dura Ace bikes. Got an Immortal Ice 5 years ago, and at 25K miles, it's getting a little long in the tooth. SRAM doesn't count, not interested.


----------



## jmoy76 (Nov 22, 2011)

I know the OP doesn't care about SRAM, but for any others that do, BD informed me that the Le Champ TI w/ SRAM Red is going to be redesigned to support the upcoming Red hydraulic disc brakes. Availability targeted for late summer.


----------

